# Bead filters



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Has anyone heard of these or tried them?

http://www.beadfilters.com/


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Never heard of them....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm going to hazard a guess that they're nitrate factories like no other, but that's just a guess. I'm sure they're very good at doing their main job at nitrification, but probably don't denitrify at all. They strike me as a sort of super improved sand filter or fluidized bed.
I haven't tried them.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

That's what it looks like to me, too... Also, they look like they're made for _large _tanks... The smallest one that I saw listed holds 3 cubic feet of water and beads. Judging from the $2,456.00 price tag, these are not for the average hobbiest...


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

A new and improved version of the fluidized bed. These are designed for ponds and or raceway filtration. These aren't intended to be used in aquariums at all. Even the smallest filter listed wouldn't be good for anything less than a bank of tanks running on central filtration.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have 20 tanks sitting in storage that are pre drilled for a central filtration. So Im always looking for somthing new to test. But at those prices you dont want to test to much.


----------

